# [H]Pro painted helbrute, ghazghkull, Ltd ed DA chaplain[w]££[uk



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

Here we have Some really well pro painted items. These would make perfect christmas gifts (They wont arrive by christmas now) 

We have a Pro painted Chaos Helbrute in the Black legion colour scheme. 

We also have a Pro painted Ork Ghazghkull thrakka. This is the much sturdier metal model. 

Also we have a ltd Edition DA Chaplain pro painted. 

Please make us offers on these items and be serious when you do. These items have been painted to our pro painters top Level (level 6)

heres a link to the pics as it wont allow me to put them on here just keeps crashing

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/496039.page


----------

